# Breeding Red Bellies



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I have some money coming in about 2 weeks. I would like to know that size of tank would I need. I know about all the cycling and what type of filter I will be getting.

I just want to know what size of tank should I buy?
How can you know with is a male and a female?
How old should my two P's should be?
Any special decoration would I need for them?

Youe information will be appreciated?
Thank You.


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

i would enjoy getting juvenile p's... and observe 'em grow. the number of p's will depend on what specie you want... for reds, 3 will do. theyl be okay in a 50g tank. you can't distinguish p's gender when theyr small... jst get a lot of 'em and see what happens.







have lots of decor (driftwood, rocks, black gravel, plants, etc.).


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

just saw your signature... good luck on the 9 reds! i envy your tank... definitely bigger than mine.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

This is the Spilopleura/Maculatus breeding forum...

*_Moved to General Piranha Breeding Forum_*


----------

